# Briefcase



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

So I got some exotic wood at a garage sale awhile back:thumbsup:, the guy told me he got it from a company that imported from overseas and the wood was from the shipping pallets or crates. Anyway I have no idea what kind of wood it is (has kind of a red tint with somewhat of an open grain but not as much as oak or sassafras...any guesses or expert opinions are welcomed) but decided to build a briefcase out of it.
I am using finger joints on the box 4 corners and for the other edges, sides, and panels I gave those 1/4" x 1/4" rabbet so it all fits tight and secure.

Also welcome any suggestions for a finish as I have never done any exotic wood finishing before.








Had it cut out and fingers cut before I thought to take pics :thumbdown:







Fingers aren't as perfect as I would like but glue and sawdust will work wonders .... I hope







Just showing fingers and rabbets... (note the #2 in pencil, I finally learned to label corners to avoid confusion :thumbsup







Just showing rabbets on top or is it the bottom ??? this wood grain is so consistant I had a hard time picking the prettiest side.







All glued together.... clamps and more clamps..... I even added 4 more clamps after this pic was taken haha

BTW I was advised to wear a dust mask for any of this exotic wood so I made sure I had that !!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

couple more pics







Corner detail








Not to bad so far :thumbsup:... giving it a 120 grit sand job and then 220 grit. 








Don't know what I would do without my edge sander!!! :yes:

I gave all the edges a 1/4" roundover, will add more pics as I progress..... hey, thanks for looking .... I know its not Kenbo or Buggyman quality but maybe someday ??? :no:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's looking great! Great job .


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dude, I say it looks like mahogany of some sort.

I like your edge sander. I want one....lol

Great job so far, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

A briefcase?... now theres a hell of an idea


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Gary0855 said:


> Dude, I say it looks like mahogany of some sort.
> 
> I like your edge sander. I want one....lol
> 
> Great job so far, can't wait to see more pics


I had edge sander envy as well and finally decided to just build myself one, got 2 benefits out of it, got to do some woodworking and ended up with an edge sander :thumbsup:
I posted a thread on here if you care to check it out http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shopnotes-edge-sander-25793/


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

nice job


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Got a little bit done today as it rained all day and its hard to do concrete construction in the rain :-(









Mortised the hinges with a hand chisel.


















I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out










And then on to the handle.... cut it on the bandsaw, sanded, rounded the edges on the router table, sanded some more, rounded the ends on the lathe, sanded some more.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey, you're doing a better job than i could do. I think it looks great. I envy you on that edge sander, i'd love to have one of those.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> Hey, you're doing a better job than i could do. I think it looks great. I envy you on that edge sander, i'd love to have one of those.


Thanks that means a ton coming from a man with your talents!!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know what that wood is but you're sure doing great things with it.

Is it really as purple as some of the pics show? I agree the grain looks like mahogany but I've never heard of purple mahogany.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

phinds said:


> I don't know what that wood is but you're sure doing great things with it.
> 
> Is it really as purple as some of the pics show? I agree the grain looks like mahogany but I've never heard of purple mahogany.


Thanks, no its not purple, must be the lighting, it has more of a pink, reddish, tint???


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That briefcase turned out awesome! I love the handle, too. Can't wait to see it finished.

ps... I'm still in awe of that edge sander.... How is the DC on that?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool. It reminds me of a recipe box that I recently posted about in the Project Showcase section (similar joints and hinges), only with elongated proportions! What did you use to cut your finger joints?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

This is pretty sweet!

But I have a question. It appears that the hinges will prevent you from setting it on edge. Are you going to put feet on it?


----------



## TheRev_46 (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cool. I really like the handle. Good job.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> That briefcase turned out awesome! I love the handle, too. Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> ps... I'm still in awe of that edge sander.... How is the DC on that?


Ha, well its a work in progress .... I'll have to take pics of what I got so far as its kinda hard to explain. 



Phaedrus said:


> Very cool. It reminds me of a recipe box that I recently posted about in the Project Showcase section (similar joints and hinges), only with elongated proportions! What did you use to cut your finger joints?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


I used a 1/4"dado blade with 1/4" spacing jig on my tablesaw.



sanchez said:


> This is pretty sweet!
> 
> But I have a question. It appears that the hinges will prevent you from setting it on edge. Are you going to put feet on it?


Wow, thats why I love this forum, I never gave it a thought .... but am so glad you brought it to my attention!! So this evening I made some feet for it. THANKS!!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Got a little bit more done this afternoon, a nice gentlemen on this forum brought to my attention that I might need some feet as the hinges stick out . Thanks Sanchez!! 







As you can tell this about step 3 in the process of making the feet, this is drilling the small center hole. The first step was done using a 1" holesaw then I drilled a 3/8" hole in the center to countersink the screw and then yes thats when I thought of taking pics :smile:








And then freeing the hostages on the tablesaw.







And the finished product, I'm not sure maybe I'll taper the sides abit??








Cutting the hole for the lockset







There's the hole :yes:


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

And with the lock in and it fits!! :thumbsup:







Yes there are 2 holes and 2 locks/latches, I only took pics of the one hole and latch.
FYI I got these at hardwareelf.com in case you want to know. 
(and yes there is a latch part the attaches to the lid that is not in the pic)


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool. Great job and great thread.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

You did a fantastic job Dude. 
I built one for my son for him to carry his pistols to the range. Used hardware elf for all my hardware, too. I cheated and used their leather handle and brass attachments, though. Your wooden handle as much more classy. And, your lock is really, really nice, also. I just used locking clasps.
Here's mine if you want to take a look. Nate's Case


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very neat!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> You did a fantastic job Dude.
> I built one for my son for him to carry his pistols to the range. Used hardware elf for all my hardware, too. I cheated and used their leather handle and brass attachments, though. Your wooden handle as much more classy. And, your lock is really, really nice, also. I just used locking clasps.
> Here's mine if you want to take a look. Nate's Case


Thanks Gene, You did a great job on yours! :thumbsup: 

Yeah I toyed with which handle to go with and decided on the wooden.I was gonna go with the corner protectors as well but mine won't get much use so decided against it. I even bought some but didn't like the look it gave my briefcase, as you can see my hardware is silver and it just was to much silver if I did the corner brackets.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Dude,
In the future, I'll probably build a couple more. I'm not satisfied with the quality of the elf's corner protectors, though. Woodsmith Shop (PBS) used them (different supplier, probably Rockler) on a campaign chest and mortised for them. If I can, I'll build a router jig for that. They did it with a lot of hand work. They're much nicer when they are flush with the case. They do cover a lot of real estate, though. 
As I said, I really like your lock installation. Did you get that from the elf, too? How difficult was that install?


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Dude,
> In the future, I'll probably build a couple more. I'm not satisfied with the quality of the elf's corner protectors, though. Woodsmith Shop (PBS) used them (different supplier, probably Rockler) on a campaign chest and mortised for them. If I can, I'll build a router jig for that. They did it with a lot of hand work. They're much nicer when they are flush with the case. They do cover a lot of real estate, though.
> As I said, I really like your lock installation. Did you get that from the elf, too? How difficult was that install?


Yes I got them from elf. The install isn't quite complete but so far hasn't been bad. The lock mechanism is a fraction under 1/2" deep so I used a 1/4" spiral down cut bit in my trim router and cut it in like 1/8" increments to try and hollow out for the mechanism while trying to mantain a thin cover for the inside of the case (my sidewalls are 1/2" thick) and on the last cut I used a 1/4" spiral upcut bit, I must not have had the bit tight enough :thumbdown: and it moved out alittle and cut through the 1/2" sidewall, so I figured I am useing felt on the inside of the case and that will cover the hole. The reason I used the downcut and upcut bits at different phases is to prevent tearout. Not really a huge issue as both sides will be covered, I guess it was my anal retentiveness :shifty:


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Forgot to comment on the corner thingys, another reason I didn't like the ones I had as you mentioned, "They do cover a lot of real estate" and they just kinda took from the look I am going for.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

4givndude said:


> Wow, thats why I love this forum, I never gave it a thought .... but am so glad you brought it to my attention!! So this evening I made some feet for it. THANKS!!


Wow, I'm glad I helped!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah dude. The cases look a lot better with out those corner thingies. But, I know my son. Careful, he's not.:no:
I built him a high boy. A real nice piece. Within the first month, he left an upper door open, tripped over his dog, grabbed the open door and ripped it off the hinges. So, those corner thingies may just save old dad from a little repair work.:laughing:


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Finally got time to work on it "alittle" more so here are some pics of the progress:







With the handle attached, glued and 2 screws on each side from the inside







Of Course, branded for posterity!!














I am starting with a coat of boiled linseed oil cut with paint thinner ( 2/3 linseed oil 1/3 thinner), I think it really makes the grain "pop" and also abviously darkens it :yes: not sure if another coat would help or not, as this is the extent of the progress at this point I could still give another coat .... I guess :shifty: 
I would like a real HARD :wallbash: clearcoat of somesort, so I am open to any suggestions from some of the pro's on this forum :yes:


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

I got quite a response on the edge sander in the one pic, Thanks guys!!:thumbsup:

"thegrgyle" was asking about how the DC is set up on it and I meant to take pics of it, in fact one evening I pulled my phone out to take the pics and the battery was dead :thumbdown::thumbdown: ..... all that to say... hopefully this weekend I will get some pics of how I set it up, this machine creates alot of dust so its very difficult to collect it all :thumbdown:


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice job on the briefcase. I like it without the metal corners. I think it looks more natural that way.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a great looking case! I am curious if you have anything in the design that accounts for wood movement of the face and bottom? It looks like you rabbeted the 4 sides to accept the face and back, but then it looks like they are glued in place?


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

jkline805 said:


> That's a great looking case! I am curious if you have anything in the design that accounts for wood movement of the face and bottom? It looks like you rabbeted the 4 sides to accept the face and back, but then it looks like they are glued in place?


Thanks, as far as wood movement, you're right its rabbeted and glued. So my plan is .... cross my fingers and hope it doesn't move much. Its my first briefcase so we'll see if it works???


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

thegrgyle said:


> That briefcase turned out awesome! I love the handle, too. Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> ps... I'm still in awe of that edge sander.... How is the DC on that?


Here are some pics how I set up the DC on the edge sander..... wait, did I just hijack my own thread ??? 










The suction is at the end of the belt









And just hooked up to a shop vac


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I carried a large Samsonite briefcase all day, every day, for my entire career (Dendrology Prof.)
Only had the hinge and latches replaced once. The cloth lining is badly worn in places.
What did wear out were the box corners adjacent to the feet. Not quite to the point where stuff slid out but another 5 years and it would have happened!
If the case doesn't see that kind of use, it does look great with no corners added.


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

This is very neat and looks great. I might try to tackle a project like this in a few months after I get a few simpler projects under my belt.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

MrElliott1982 said:


> This is very neat and looks great. I might try to tackle a project like this in a few months after I get a few simpler projects under my belt.


I still haven't finished it, which I hate as I like to finish one project before I start another . Buttttt...... right now I have about 3 projects mid build :-( A pergola for our deck, this briefcase, just finished a log splitter build for my skid loader, oh and a wood kiln that needs painted so I can start drying my own wood.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

looks great


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

The more I look at it, it seems that it might be spanish mahogany. The grain and color look right; in some of the photos. Nice job. Keep up the good work. ken


----------



## rb88 (May 4, 2013)

Very cool project, thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm thinking that your wood could be Lyptus.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks nice, only thing would be better is IF YOU COULD STEAL STEVE'S (the chaincarver's LOCKING DEVICE. hehehe. 

He ain't going to finish it, JUST KIDDING.

Dale


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*update*

Keep us in the loop you have a very nice project in the works. would like to see the lock and how you put it in and the final product looking good. 

Jerry


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice work. It looks like it may be African Mahogany to me.
Great thread too. Thanks for taking lots of pics!
Brian


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

BZawat said:


> Nice work. It looks like it may be African Mahogany to me.
> Great thread too. Thanks for taking lots of pics!
> Brian


Thanks, some sort of mahogany seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Great work on the briefcase :thumbsup: I looks beautiful! I just commented on your edge sander as well (sorry, I missed that thread the first time around). I don't think I've seen a lot of your work. So seeing this AND the edge sander was a real treat. Very well done on both.

I too think the wood might be some sort of mahogany. But I can't say for sure. Only going by the limited number of dirfferent woods I'm familiar with that has that type of grain characteristics.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Great work on the briefcase :thumbsup: I looks beautiful! I just commented on your edge sander as well (sorry, I missed that thread the first time around). I don't think I've seen a lot of your work. So seeing this AND the edge sander was a real treat. Very well done on both.
> 
> I too think the wood might be some sort of mahogany. But I can't say for sure. Only going by the limited number of dirfferent woods I'm familiar with that has that type of grain characteristics.


Thanks for the kind words Steve!! I love working with my hands.
My projects right now are made from steel and involve a lot of welding, a log splitter and a grapple bucket for my skid loader. ( 2 separate builds ) I will be getting back to woodworking soon as both my kids want a bedroom suite!!! Lol


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Smith Brother said:


> Looks nice, only thing would be better is IF YOU COULD STEAL STEVE'S (the chaincarver's LOCKING DEVICE. hehehe.
> 
> He ain't going to finish it, JUST KIDDING.
> 
> Dale



OH MY GERSH, Dale!! I just spent the last 15 min reading and drooling over the said lock mechanism you referenced!! The crazy thing is I have been studying lock mechanisms for some time wanting to incorperate them into a project I do, and whatya know...... this would be perfect for a briefcase!! It would definitely make it stand out!! hmmm now do I redo the lid with the lock device or ..... continue?? Time prolly will demand that I finish this one and try it on the next one :yes:


----------



## jojorik (Oct 18, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

4givndude said:


> I would like a real HARD :wallbash: clearcoat of somesort, so I am open to any suggestions from some of the pro's on this forum :yes:


I've made a few briefcases, and yours is done very well. Much better than my first ones. I have used both oil base and waterbase polyurethane.* This one* was done with an oil base from Constantines, called Super Shield. I don't think it's much different than some of the off-the-shelf ones. It just seemed like a high solids.

For a waterbase finish Parks Pro Finisher from HD is very good, and is as durable IMO. It's suitable for flooring.

















.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd finish it with Varathane. The kind they use for High Traffic areas on Wood Floors. That stuff cures hard as nails. I still think it's lyptus!!


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Well folks, I finally got to putting a finish on this baby!! I used aerosol spray on spar varnish (indoor outdoor) 4 coats, that I had left from another project. I'm very happy happy happy ... Jack :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, yeah! I'd be happy, happy, happy too. Your briefcase case out beautifully. Very, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Turned out great!!

Mark


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

That turned out great. Where did you get the internal parts?


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

ThomasOSB said:


> That turned out great. Where did you get the internal parts?


Man its been so long ago that I ordered that and I got rid of all the evidence, :thumbdown: the reason I haven't responded sooner is I was hoping I could track that down for ya.. but.... sorry.
I know I just did an internet search originally and there are a couple different options.


----------



## maverikck2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks really nice and professional. What did you finish the inside with and how if you don't mind. Might try to make one to gift a friend. Thanks.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

maverikck2002 said:


> Looks really nice and professional. What did you finish the inside with and how if you don't mind. Might try to make one to gift a friend. Thanks.


Thank you very much!! The lid is an insert that I bought online and the rest I lined with felt that came with peel and stick adhesive also got it online.


----------



## bobasaurus (Aug 22, 2013)

That really looks nice. The mystery wood really finished beautifully, and the hardware blends in nicely to the design.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful briefcase and great job!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ThomasOSB said:


> That turned out great. Where did you get the internal parts?


I made my briefcase about 1986, and a local luggage store had a repair shop. The repair shop delved into most aspects of luggage repair...linings, wheels, and replacement parts for briefcases. I don't know where they got them, but a 10 minute drive did it for me. So, back then I paid retail I would guess...no internet.

You might try that route in your locale.


















.


----------

